# Dad



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sadly my Dad passed away peacefully at home this afternoon, although it was inevitable it still comes as a shock  I've lost not only a father, but a best mate too.

R.I.P. Dad

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw Dave Sweetpea am thinking of ya!

Its never the right time ...

Our thoughts are with you.

Mwah

Janet, Andrew & Boys


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My sincerest condolences for your loss.

I lost mine, some 12 years ago, and I still miss him, and I go to his grave, and chat to him still, I feel better but, nevertheless, its hard, even now.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

However inevitable, nothing really prepares you for it Dave.

Our condolences to you and all the family.

Dave and Sian


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Dave
Sorry to hear the news about your Dad. My thoughts are with you and the rest of the family at this time.
God bless
Sonja


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Dave.

Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D

So sorry to hear that it's finally happened, just be thankful for the years you shared and remember the good times.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news Dave our thoughts are with you all

God Bless

Jacquie & John


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
I know exactly how you feel, as I lost my Dad 3 years ago.

Our condolences to you and your family.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

really sorry to hear that Dave, I hope you and Mandy are bearing up ok.

You have mine and Julies condolences


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Very sad.

Mine and George's condolences to you and Mandy.

At peace now....


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Dave, Mandy,
My deepest sympathy to both you and your family.
Norman


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave, Mandy, Steve and Kirsty

sorry to hear of your loss, we can only say we are thinking of you all


stew and co


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> Sadly my Dad passed away peacefully at home this afternoon, although it was inevitable it still comes as a shock  I've lost not only a father, but a best mate too.
> 
> R.I.P. Dad
> 
> Dave


So sorry

Remember the good times


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

so sorry to hear the sad news, I lost my Dad in 1994 and it still seems like yesterday, 
you will have some great memories to hold on to I know I have

our thoughts are with you, God Bless

Anne & Tony


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've just heard mate. You and Mandy have our thoughts and sympathy in what must be difficult times.

We miss our Dads still after so many, many years, but we've found that the memories of the good times we had keep them fresh in our minds. We pray you will have the similar positive memories for your future.

Andy & Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Dave. I know he's been ill for a while, but at least he's at peace now.I know you'll miss him, but after a while the pain of the loss will subside, and only happy memories will remain.

Mine, and Annie's, thoughts are with you.

Gerald


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Dave we are thinking of you and family.

If your anything like your dad then I know he was a super bloke. You held our hand on our first trip abroad and looked after us... a bit of him must of rubbed off on you? And I know this is no consolation, but at least now he can rest after what I believe has been a prolonged period of illness.

Hugs - Shane, Sally and the boys x


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Our deepest sympathy to you both and family.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave, I hope this thought gives some peace.

Your dad is now free, but he will always be with you and with all who loved him for in Love we are always together.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Dave,

Our Sympathies, lost my Dad when I was 8. Remember and miss him to this day, despite being so young.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Our sincerest condolences go to you and Mandy, not forgetting Steve and Kirsty. 

Steve and Jan, Michelle and Paul.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Very sad news and my condolences to you and family.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your Dad has passed away Dave Mandy and family, our thoughts are with you now and in the coming days.

May he rest in peace.

Carol et al


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

So sorry to hear about your sad loss   

Our thoughts are with you

Regards

R/M


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

My sympathies to your family, nothing prepares you for the finality....just keep the memories of times past....


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Dave. 

You knew him well which is something I regret as my dad wasn't the sort of guy who confided a lot and didn't open up too much to my sis and I.

You will have plenty of happy memories no doubt and family always works well in these circumstances.

All the best


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Dave

Sorry to hear about your dad my thoughts are with you.

Broom
(Adrian)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Dave so sorry to hear of your sad loss.

A couple of lines from an Abraham Lincoln letter......

"I pray that our Heavenly Father may assuage the anguish of your bereavement and leave you only the cherished memory of the loved and lost"

Take care matey.

Johnny F


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news Dave. I lost my dad when I was a little girl of 4 years and so my lovely mum was left to bring up 4 children alone but even though the memories I hold of my Dad are only very limited I have never forgotten his smiling face! Treasure the memories you have and remember he will always live on in your heart!

Love and a hug

Sue


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am really sorry to hear your sad news, a little while ago back in April a internet forum friend of mine lost her Husband someone else from the forum that I also knew very well posted the following words that were left to him by his own Mother when she passed away.

_Goodbye my family my life is past,

I loved you all to the very last,

Weep not for me but courage take,

Love each other for my sake

For those who love you don't go away,

They walk beside side you every day._

Sadly it was only just over a month later that the gentleman that posted these words died too, I often think of his post and words and hope that in some small way they can bring you some comfort too.

Take care Nette


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

hi dave so sorry to here about the loss of your dad our thoughts are with you john jackie


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Sincere condolences Dave. Yes, it is still a shock no matter how much you have been preparing yourself.

Celebrate all the good things he has given you, and I don't mean material things.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Dave, Mandy & family,

Just to pass on our condolences to you all at this time.

Steve & Catherine.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave & Mandy,

so sorry to read about your dad passing away, the knowledge he was terminally ill can never really prepare you for the outcome.

Best wishes to you and all the family at this sad time.

Rob


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Dave Mandy and family

I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your Dad - It is so hard to lose a parent but as time passes things become a little easier and you will remember all the good times you had. Please accept my condolences.

Joyce


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Please accept our condolences.

Zoe, Adam and girls


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

MandyandDave said:


> I've lost not only a father, but a best mate too.
> Dave


No dad could ask for more than that. You must have many good times to remember. Eventually these will bring back the smiles.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A very big Thank you to everyone for your kind words, support and thoughts at this difficult time..

Dave.


----------

